# Happy Birthday Dleg!



## NJmike PE (Nov 23, 2015)

:multiplespotting:


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 23, 2015)

happy birthday @Dleg


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy birthday dleg!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday D.


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2015)

ALL HAIL BIRTHDAY PRESIDENT DLEG


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy birthday, Island/Future boy!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 23, 2015)

happy birthday


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope you have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday DLeg! Enjoy the day


----------



## P-E (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy birthday dleg! :happybday:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy Bday Dleg.  I hope you have a great one!


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 23, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone,  spent it packing and running a million last minute errands.  Sitting in the Saipan airport now, waiting to board a flight away from what had become more my home than any place else.  Strange feeling.


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2015)

safe travels, a new adventure awaits!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Hope all went well Dleg


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Safe travels!  Did you remember to close the garage door?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday from Texas!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Late to this, but happy birthday no less.


----------

